#  > Classificados >  > Empregos >  >  PROCURO Responsavel Tecnico

## nicocyb21

Procuro responsavel tecnico para meu provedor em São Paulo De preferencia tecnico em telecomunicações ou eletronica. 

+5511958339871
Nicolas

----------


## eduardoalmeida

Bom dia amigo, fala com o Rafael Nascimento (11)953860365. O cara é muito gente boa e responsável.

----------


## mineirinho

Bom dia 

Ofereço me como responsável técnico junto ao CREA para os provedores que estão tirando sua SCM, meu registro do CREA é de SP e possuo visto em alguns estados, caso necessitem seguem os meus contatos:

(17) 98164-8230 (celular e whatsapp)
(17) 3215-7225 (residência)
[email protected]

Att.

Diogo

----------


## OtavioTeixeira

Sou Técnico em Eletrônica com registro no CREA/SP e estou disponível para RT de provedores.

Contato: 016 99276 5306 (apenas whatsapp)

----------


## Engenheirotelecom

Olá Amigos,

Eu sou Engenheiro de Telecom e tenho disponibilidade e experiência.

Se tiver interesse me chame no WhatsApp (11) 9 5386.0365.

Abraço.

Eng. Rafael

----------


## Vicnet

Olá nicocyb21, já conseguiu alguém? Também estou procurando, tem alguém para indicar?

----------


## speed

Olá, qual sua região? Tenho responsável técnico disponível no ES.

----------


## Argon36

Sou Técnico em Eletrônica com registro no CREA/DF e estou disponível para RT de provedores.

Contato: 
061 984335634 (whatsapp)
E-MAIL: [email protected]

----------


## TreiscBr

Olá, isto é um entrave, para quem é de outro estado, ou não!

Os CREA´s de cada estado, entendem, que um profissional para ser responsável técnico, deve ter um endereço no estado aonde será o RT, porém isto vem de que o CREA foi criado para a construção civil, deste modo, o engenheiro civil é quem era o detentor do CREA e, que uma obra de construção civil leva por volta em 2 anos de edificação, ou seja, o engenheiro civil é quem deve estar presente na obra todos os dias, assim os CREA´s entendem, que hoje, ainda todos os profissionais registrados nos CREA´s em todo o Brasil, sejam engenheiros civis, voce veja que absurdo, a mentalidade do CREA é tudo voltado ao engenheiro civil e o agrimensor, se voce entrar nos portais de cada CREA em todo o país, verá que lá as planilhas de honorários, de obras é tudo voltado a construção civil e agrimensura, é algo que exigiria a atualização dos CREA´s, mas, não, estão ainda com a mentalidade desde a fundação do CREA.

Deste modo, qualquer um que queira ser RT deve atender aos preceitos da construção civil e fim de papo, não existe o engenheiro de produção, o mecânico, o de controle e automação, o elétrico, o arquiteto (este criaram o CAU, mas os boletos pelo que soube de colegas que são arquitetos, recebem boletos dos dois órgãos do CAU e do CREA).

Assim, existe o problema do horário, alguns estados pedem que o RT só possa assinar por tres empresas, no máximo e, esta terceira leva pelo menos seis meses para o CREA aprovar o registro dele e, que não pode haver uma distância maior que 150 kilometros vamos dizer, não lembro ao certo, assim tem CREA de um estado que tem seus principios, que são diferentes de outro estado, apesar que todos eles obedecem a risca e ao pé da letra as resoluções do CONFEA, lá diz que é pedra, todos batem em pedra e fim de papo, é tudo no pé da letra, quando as resoluções tem suas falhas, e daí, não conta isto, conta o que a resolução manda e fim de papo, não tem brecha, mesmo tendo falhas nas resoluções, é a cabeça do brasileiro, que segue a biblia como se fosse um devoto fervoroso e fanático.

Em outras palavras, se f...... o que deseja ser RT, assim, precisa ver em cada CREA, se eles pedem ou querem saber se o RT assina em outros estados, ai vem o choque de horário, tem CREA que não tá nem ai com isto, não liga, principalmente se o RT é dono de uma empresa grande, já o coitadinho do trabalhador que é técnico ou engenheiro individual, se fu...... por que ele é pequeno ai o CREA cai em cima e exige a lei, é contraditório, já questionei o CREA, por que um dono de empresa pode ser RT em vários estados, já o técnico ou engenheiro individual prestador de serviços não pode???????????

Finalizando, parece juiz, que parece bum bum de nenê, se nunca sabe o que te virá dos CREA´s, é uma caixinha de surpresas.

Por isto tem que ir no CREA e procurar saber quais sejam os quesitos para um RT de outro estado e fim de papo, ai se saberá ou deverá contratar um RT do teu estado e, os de fora não podem, tá ligado, tipo dizer que protegem quem é da terrinha, só que não olham se o futuro RT é alguém capacitado, isto não conta, só serve então o RT para ser um qualquer, um sem experiência, que vai por em risco a empresa, isto pouco importa, nunca soube de que os CREA´s, primam que os profissionais registrado sejam experientes, ou que sejam habilidosos, quando se quer um RT, tem que ser um que tenha experiência, claro, ou vai amargar nas mãos de um recem formado, já tive emprego celetista com mais de 55 anos de idade, com empresários que diziam que recem formados só lhes traziam prejuizos, por que se acham donos do mundo, por ter um titulo de engenheiro ou mesmo do técnico, é a tal da anhaca, o cara obtém um titulo pronto se acha o tal, ainda mais se for doutor, ai se sai debaixo que vem sola de sapato, já tive em entrevistas com doutores que diziam que eu era muito especializado e fazia acontecer, já eles são extremamente teóricos não virá por que não tem intuição de que um projeto pode dar certo, isto dito por eles, que vou fazer, aqui digo a verdade, em base de pessoas que sabem que não são habilidosos, por que isto vem da infância, ser um profissional vem da infância ou de anos e anos de chão de fábrica, o cara que se forma pensando em ficar rico e nunca projetou nada, tende a mudar de profissão, por que não é o osso da profissão é a gordura que incha e acaba com as empresas.

Complemento da linha inicial: - o horário para técnico em mecânica ou do engenheiro mecânico, para instalar uma torre telecom, ou de equipamentos eletromecânicos, isto leva no máximo tres dias a uma semana, se a equipe for mole (kkkk), ou depende do tamanho da obra!!! Assim, os CREA´s não estão vendo isto, acham que são técnicos de segurança do trabalho, engenheiros civis, tem que estar na obra todos os dias até a edificação ficar pronta ao longo e de 2 anos, ou mais. Assim, se vai montar e instalar uma torre telecom ou de equipamentos eletromecânicos durante 2 anos, é uma grande piada, cara, como podem não ter uma classificação de profissões nos CREA´s, cara eles faturam em tudo, é taxa de boleto de ART (isto deveria ser gratuito, já que se paga anuidade para que então!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!).

Isto é Brasil, aonde se paga tudo, que faz, sem contar que se der bobeira paga multas, se eu sou profissional pago anuidade não deveria ser multado, por que multa é para quem não é registrado ou não tem um titulo de técnico ou de engenharia, cara é contrasenso, um associado ser multado então a anuidade é para que, isto que nunca entendi, se alguém inteligente em finanças ou que adora as tais PEC`s, que nos explique o que é o que, sinceramente é triste que no ano passado tive que contratar dois doutores em direito, para me defender de acusações levianas contra mim e tudo deu em pizza, só que eu gastei em viagens, hóteis, processo impresso com 180 páginas com fotos, provando que sou honesto e não corrupto, que não sou o homem da caneta, que só assina, isto até combato se tu assina uma folha de cheque voce é um caneteiro, kkkkkkkk é no bem da palavra se tudo levam no pé da letra, assinar escritura é ser caneteiro, isto não tem sentido, deviam caçar profissionais registrados que não vão nas obras, isto sim, mas isto não autuam, creio, penso por que vejo obras e obras, trabalhadores acima de mais de 2 metros da altura sem EPI´s e sem equipamentos de proteção coletiva na construção civil, ou seja, cadê os fiscais!!!!!!!!!!!

Cobram de um lado e falham em outros, por que pegam no pé do técnico e engenheiro individual, já das grandes empresas nada, tipo Lava Jato, os engenheiros envolvidos nesta falcatrua foram citados nos CREA´s !!!!!! Nunca ouvi algo a respeito, corre sob sigilo judicial, tá mas o Moro tudo faz as vistas do povo, enfim quem pagam tudo é povo que tudo deve ser as claras, com transparência, agora corre sob sigilo profissional, isto é o que querem então esconder o que?

----------


## mineirinho

Bom dia

Caso necessitem ofereço como responsável técnico para registro de provedores no CREA para o processo de retirada da licença SCM possuo registro no CREA-SP e tenho visto em alguns estados e estou em dia com as minhas anuidades. Seguem os meus contatos abaixo:
[email protected] (email de contato )
(17) 98164-8230 (celular e whatsapp)
(17) 3215-7225 (residencia)

Atenciosamente 
Diogo

----------


## TreiscBr

Bom dia! 

Vou dar um toque, para quem não saiba!

O CREA de cada estado, ele procura para quem deseja ter um responsável técnico, dar preferência a quem do estado!

Já perdi muito tempo, em que acertei contratação com alguém e, na hora de dar entrada no CREA do estado alvo, ser impedido (e, fiquei com toda a documentação, taxas de reconhecimento de firmas, serviços de escritório e documentos completados, tudo foi perdido, já me foi no Rio de Janeiro e Bahia, por que eles não olham a necessidade de quem quer alguém que tem capacitação, eu tinha, para ambas empresas, que me eram clientes e fazíamos serviços desde 2010, ou seja, perdi meus empregos como avulso e, quando achei que viria a ser RT, entrei pelo cano).

Desta forma, se isto me aconteceu, que já vem desde 2012, creio que é via de regra para com todos os CREA´s em todos os estados, devido que também a questão da distância, a questão do endereço de moradia e uma série de fatores, já tive de que disseram:- vamos consultar o CREA mãe (Estado de São Paulo), ou seja, cada CREA é independente de outro estado, cada um tem autonomia própria, mas, quando se trata de profissional de outro estado, meu caro, isto vai de cada CREA, tem estado que não se preocupa com isto, mas, tem outros que se apegam a principio deles, quais são (!!!), que nunca se sabe o que vai sair do CREA, que vale o ditado: - juiz é que nem bumbum de nenê, nunca se sabe o que vai sair.

Deste modo, o melhor caminho antes de se perder tempo, é o interessado quem vai te contratar ir no CREA e ter orientação, lá, estes dias fiquei trocando e-mails, com alguém de Goiás, meu Deus, orientei ele procurar o CREA primeiro, o cara nunca mais me deu respostas, tipo assim: - voce profissional é saco de pancada, ou recebe murros de interessados ou do CREA, se nunca sabe quem virá a ter esmurrar.

Nas redes sociais, já o povo tão passando, que:

- Voce profissional que mandou curriculo ou, que conversou com alguém que este não te deu resposta, vamos fazer uma campanha da educação, ou seja, quem conversa com alguém de contratar e pelo menos seja educado e dê um retorno, tipo uma desculpa, por que não deu mais respostas, por que estão dizendo que quem não dá respostas te deixa no vazio é porque não teve berço, é um alienado e sem educação. Assim, a campanha é melhorar o país, por que o povo anda muito sem educação, em deixar o outro vendo navios, por que se acha Deus, melhor que outros.

"*Queiram por gentileza ter o respeito de avisar ao profissional quando você não se agradou de um orçamento . Seja pelo valor, ou por qualquer outro motivo, o profissional cria uma expectativa e fica no seu aguardo. Quando vocês solicitam um orçamento para um profissional ,nos programamos para atender você e você desiste e nem se quer nos avisa. Vamos começar a respeitar o profissional?*"

Isto serve não só para quem é empresário, mas , para todos os públicos, já que a maioria estão tão sem educação, em todos os niveis da sociedade, com rarissimas exceções voce recebe um retorno, mas, isto vem de gente com educação e que veio de berço pobre, por que o rico ele age assim em sua maioria.

----------


## cristianojpr

Também procuro responsável técnico atuante no estado do Paraná. contato WhatsApp 43 - 9-9178 4691

----------


## cristianojpr

Bom dia, TreiscBr, me chama no WhatsApp, me passa o valor pra você assinar, se estiver ao meu alcance fechamos a parceria, Obrigado pela atenção.

----------


## Engenheirotelecom

Sou de São Paulo e estou disponível para provedores iniciais ou provedores em operação.

WhatsApp (11) 9 5386 0365
Eng. Oliveira

----------


## LuizFernando

Ofereço para assinar como técnico responsável para empresas de telecomunicação...
Sou técnico em eletrônica...
Assino para mais duas empresas...
Registro CREA ES008105/TD
WhatsApp 28 99947-8416

----------


## TreiscBr

cristianojpr . Amigo, se pode deletar este teu post, a data é de 2008. Grato

----------


## TreiscBr

Sou engenheiro mecânico e com experiências no fabrico de torres telecom.

O responsável técnico entra em função de cada CREA, que em cada estado/cidade é independente de outro, assim as determinações de quem possa ser o responsável técnico vai daquele seu CREA, na tua região, que permite um profissional, já não permite um outro.

Contato Whatsapp 16 9 9792.7080 tenho visto em CREA nos estados brasileiro: Amapa, Roraima, Goiás, Pará, Paraná, Minas Gerais, Rio de Janeiro, Rondonia, Rio Grande do Sul, Santa Catarina, São Paulo (CREA origem), Tocantins, Amazonas, Ceará, Rio Grande do Norte e Mato Grosso do Sul. Bahia exclui por ter sido um estado muito complicado.

----------


## dfherba

Sou engenheiro eletricista e de telecomunicação.

Estou disponível para Responsável Técnico do seguintes Estados; SP, RS, MG, ES e RJ.

Contato
Nome; Diego Fragoso
WhatsApp 21 98755-5111

----------


## Viscarlos

Sou engenheiro eletricista - eletrônica, especialista em automação industrial

Tenho disponibilidade para responsável técnico em SP e MG

whatzap: (17) 9 9737-2364 ; Viscarlos Tosta
e-mail: [email protected]

----------


## MONICAVAZ

Sou engenheira eletricista e estou disponível para Responsável Técnico 

Contato
Nome; Mônica Vaz
WhatsApp 19 99151-1994

----------


## TreiscBr

Bom dia! Sou engenheiro mecânico e trabalho em projetar torres telecom desde agosto de 2011, em 16 estados brasileiros aonde tenho visto em CREA. WhatsApp 16997927080

----------


## eloyx3x

Olá, sou Engenheiro de Telecomunicações com CREA. Também sou técnico em Eletrônica.

A disposição para ART de provedores, projetos e responsável técnico.

Whatsapp: 19 99662-4111

----------


## mineirinho

Prezados senhores a quem interessar oferecemos os seguintes serviços:

- Consultoria especializada em provedores.
- Projetos especializados perante o CREA, CFT e ANATEL e serviços de consultoria.
- Responsabilidade técnica com a emissão de TRT´s ou ART´s junto ao CREA ou CFT>
- Licença SCM junto a Anatel, Credenciamento e Pós Outorga na ANATEL.
- Projeto de Compartilhamento de Postes das concessionárias de energia para uso de redes
- Atendimento em todo o Território Nacional.

Contatos caso tenha interesse:
(17) 98164-8230 (whatsapp)
[email protected]

Att.

Diogo

----------


## Guigalina

Sou projetista FTTH, e possuo credenciamento no CFT com situação ativa, tenho 08 vagas para ser responsável técnico por empresas em todas as regiões

contato (94)992295526.

----------


## KlusterX

Responsável Técnico CFT nº: 30666302855;

Consultor em TI: Projeto de Redes FTTx, WLAN (Indoor/Outdoor);

SCE (Sistema de Cabeamento Estruturado);

Gestão de redes Windows Server (Microsoft Active Directory);

Hardware diagnóstico, montagem e manutenção de servidores, desktops e notebooks);

CFTV (Instalação de Câmeras de Vigilância);

Centrais de Alarme (convencionais e monitoradas);

Sistema de segurança patrimonial e pessoal (rastreamento de pessoas e veículos);

Virtualização (VM-Ware / Proxmox);

RT (Responsável Técnico) em provedor de Internet (SCM);

Contato (11) 9 6500-3560 > Whatsapp

----------


## mineirinho

🚨 *LEGALIZE SEU PROVEDOR JUNTO À ANATEL-CREA/CFT.* 
*EVITE TRANSTORNOS, MULTAS, PROCESSO CRIMINAL E ATÉ MESMO O FECHAMENTO DA SUA EMPRESA* 

*A MARTINS TELECOM ASSESSORIA ESTÁ PRONTA PARA TE AJUDAR PLANOS À PARTIR DE R$100,00* 💰.

🚨 *ESSENCIAL COM RELAÇÃO A REGULARIZAÇÃO DO SEU PROVEDOR PERANTE À ANATEL POSSUIR NO CNPJ O CNAE 61.10.8.03, NÃO PODE SER MEI*🚨

📌 *CREDENCIAMENTO- DISPENSA DE OUTORGA R$100,00;*
📌 *GESTÃO REGULATÓRIA MENSAL DICI/FUST R$100,00*
📌 *LICENÇA SCM,STFC e SEAC*
📌 *Responsabilidade Técnica CREA/CFT*
📌 *Projeto FTTH e de Compartilhamento de Postes*;

✅ *Clica aí para tirar a
sua dúvida*

👇🏻👇🏻👇🏻👇🏻👇🏻👇🏻👇🏻👇🏻
wa.me//5517981648230

📲 (17) 98164-8230 (Whatsapp)

----------

